

Web 2.0: Yahoo to further open Web platform, attempt social network model for its services - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/24/web-2-0-yahoo-radically-open-its-platforms

======
mlinsey
Yahoo's core business is in a bit of trouble (the fact that their experiment
with Google AdWords has been rumored to double their revenue is an indication
of how badly they were monetizing before more than anything else), but they
are still experimenting with interesting new directions.

I only hope this sort of stuff will survive the acquisition (assuming it
happens, but I'm pretty sure it will)

------
erickhill
About time! Now Yahoo is talking.

